# And the audience stood still



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you notice that after a memorable performance of Beethoven's ninth the audience doesn't burst in applause right after the final chord but usually stays in awe for a few seconds, delaying so the applause burst?
I've seen that in the Karajan dvds, Bernstein's 1989 concert, and others. In an awesome performance in Prague there's a seven second pause after Sawallisch marks the final beat.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I can completely understand why! Who thinks of applauding when such awe-inspiring music comes to its grand close?

There is, however, something that is on the other side of the spectre.
I heard on the radio a few days ago a recording of Jorge Bolet playing Liszt's 1st Piano Concerto. When the triumphant, pompous coda came, the audience suddenly began to applaude, cry and whistle some seconds _before _the music ended. I can understand the need to do it, but for goodness' sake don't clap before the actual ending! :angry: It is not very polite, really.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

It is quite understandable waiting a moment after a brilliant performance, but applauding before the finish just seems rude and inconsiderate. Trouble is sometimes you get people going to a concert for the first time and especially if they are not too sure of the music start to applaud because they think it is over. There is some beautiful music that just when you might think it has finished suddenly busts into a ending flourish. I prefer to wait a few seconds anyway just to take in what I have heard


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I wonder how it was at the work's première. If there was ever a time this particular work must have truly astounded and shocked the audience, that must have been it. Most of us would have heard the story of 3-applauses and things like that, but no one, to my limited knowledge, has recorded what happened immediately after the final note was played. My best guess is that, if there had been a long silence, it would have surely been noted.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> I can completely understand why! Who thinks of applauding when such awe-inspiring music comes to its grand close?
> 
> There is, however, something that is on the other side of the spectre.
> I heard on the radio a few days ago a recording of Jorge Bolet playing Liszt's 1st Piano Concerto. When the triumphant, pompous coda came, the audience suddenly began to applaude, cry and whistle some seconds _before _the music ended. I can understand the need to do it, but for goodness' sake don't clap before the actual ending! :angry: It is not very polite, really.


Two weeks ago, two guys started their applauses in the pause before the last and final strike of Rite of the Spring. Suckers.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha! And how would those same people act at the coda of Sibelius' 5th, I don't even want to imagine...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Ha! And how would those same people act at the coda of Sibelius' 5th, I don't even want to imagine...


Me neither. But I do know what they do when there's a young violin virtuoso on the stage. Back in march an 18 year old violinist who is currently studying in Italy traveled here and gave a concert...

As soon as the bow stopped making contact with the strings they would start their applauses. The audience interrupted several movements of the Beethoven sonatas. And clapped hands at least four times during Saint-Säens' _Introduction and rondo_.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Ha! And how would those same people act at the coda of Sibelius' 5th, I don't even want to imagine...


Lol...or even Brahms' first.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

My post counter reads 898


----------



## vasysm (Oct 27, 2011)

At a local concert here the audience didn't applaud at all after a good performance of this:






They were simply stunned and emotional. The conductor acknowledged with a silent minute and a little bow towards the seats.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

What a refreshing idea compared to those who are dying to clap after the 1st movement!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The conclusion of Tennstedt's excellent live Mahler 6 with the LPO is ruined to a degree by some clown shouting BRAVO! with extremely indecent haste. A pity the recording engineers couldn't have done a spot of post-prod there. I also have a live recording of Shostakovich's The Golden Age where the more over-eager audience members applaud after nearly every number - I wonder if that's more to do with their unfamiliarity with the work? Nevertheless, it still spoils it to the point that it even overshadows those quintessential wet, raspy and persistent Russian coughs.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Manuel said:


> Did you notice that after a memorable performance of Beethoven's ninth the audience doesn't burst in applause right after the final chord but usually stays in awe for a few seconds, delaying so the applause burst?


I've noticed that happening in Benjamin Zander's live recording of Mahler's 9th.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> The conclusion of Tennstedt's excellent live Mahler 6 with the LPO is ruined to a degree by some clown shouting BRAVO! with extremely indecent haste.


If you can shout anything, let alone 'bravo' at the end of Mahler 6 you've completely misunderstood what you heard.
GG


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Manuel said:


> Did you notice that after a memorable performance of Beethoven's ninth the audience doesn't burst in applause right after the final chord but usually stays in awe for a few seconds, delaying so the applause burst?


After the London Proms performance of Havergal Brian's stunning _Gothic _symphony in July, there was a complete silence for 26 seconds (count them) after the last note died away...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I once had an audience applaude inbetween a prelude and fugue.

Anyways, I think applause should be prohibited. You can rarely hear the reverberation of the last chord without some dimwit clapping because clapping is the only thing he feels he's contributing to the evening.


----------



## ElQ (Sep 12, 2011)

The worst audience behavior in my opinion is giving a standing ovation _at every single concert_.


----------

